# LA 200 orally



## Pastorale (Aug 23, 2017)

I was trying to do too many things at once and gave my doe LA 200 orally instead of subQ for the first dose today. (I have three very small human children, these things happen). I realized it hours later. How bad is this?? Is she in danger?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not in danger but it won't work well. Consider that you didn't give it.


----------



## Pastorale (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks! Is it because they have such high metabolisms that it won't work well? And subQ is a slower release of the meds? Just trying to understand the biology of it all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give a dose of probiotics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.
Give antibiotics SQ, not orally.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pastorale said:


> I was trying to do too many things at once and gave my doe LA 200 orally instead of subQ for the first dose today. (I have three very small human children, these things happen). I realized it hours later. How bad is this?? Is she in danger?


HaHa Pastorale. Hugs, and remember to breathe.

A dose of Probios, or some active culture yoghurt will only help, not hurt.

She's got a little bit in her system, but not near enough, so the advice to consider it not given is very valid.

May we ask what the LA 200 was for? I don't think it is a good oral antibiotic, but fresh chopped or minced garlic is a good antibiotic for SOME problems. Not all problems, but some.


----------

